# Hmm.....are these stupid reasons?



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so, Dh and I only have sex like once every couple of months. We are just too busy and too tired and we have 2 kids in our bed!







Well, the last time was 5 weeks ago (6 weeks this sat). I am going somewhere with this....

Both times I have been pregnant, I have had bad 'pregnancy brain'. I can't type without deleting half of my words to correct issues! Last pregnancy, I craved Coke like it was the only thing to drink!! I have also always just had a feeling that I was pregnant.

Well, for the last week I have been on the coke kick.....I have been incapable of typing a single sentence without messing something up.....and I have been consumed by the idea that I could be pregnant.

We p.a.p for 'birth control' which I know is not a good way to prevent but I love suprises!!

Anyway, does anyone have any insight? Am I just projecting wishful thinking onto my body? Dh has 'agreed' to one more baby (while I want 2 more). Now would not be the best time but I would love another guess what moment!!


----------



## mamaveggie (Mar 24, 2007)

I was in the Oct 07 group too and I am starting to think about another. I would just test. I have had some of the same things happen when I was trying to get pregnant the first time and obsessed over every little thing. Good luck to you whichever way it turns out.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Well if its been that long you know there would def be a + if you are so I would say a trip to the $ store would probably not be a bad idea. Its just a $ then you would know.

I don't think they are dumb symptoms either. I knew I was pg with #5 when I couldn't find the coffee. I had stuck the full can in the garage in the recycle bin. I knew I was pg. And I was. I love surprises too







gl


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh yea, forgot to add....I have not had a PP cycle yet and I am EBF!


----------



## BabyNewYear (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rik8144* 
Okay, so, Dh and I only have sex like once every couple of months. We are just too busy and too tired and we have 2 kids in our bed!







Well, the last time was 5 weeks ago (6 weeks this sat). I am going somewhere with this....

Both times I have been pregnant, I have had bad 'pregnancy brain'. I can't type without deleting half of my words to correct issues! Last pregnancy, I craved Coke like it was the only thing to drink!! I have also always just had a feeling that I was pregnant.

Well, for the last week I have been on the coke kick.....I have been incapable of typing a single sentence without messing something up.....and I have been consumed by the idea that I could be pregnant.

We p.a.p for 'birth control' which I know is not a good way to prevent but I love suprises!!

Anyway, does anyone have any insight? Am I just projecting wishful thinking onto my body? Dh has 'agreed' to one more baby (while I want 2 more). Now would not be the best time but I would love another guess what moment!!

Trust your instincts. I just knew I was pregnant. I had a miscarriage before, but this pregnancy from the start felt different. And even thought there is still a high chance this one may not work, I have focused on other things in life and just pay close attention to what my body says. We tend to focus on the things we want or dont want to the point where we subconciously cause thinngs to happen, but the best way to handle this is by clearing your mind as best you can, dont think about it, and then see how you feel. Then take a test when you can and let us know. : ) BABY DUST *****


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

So, I buy a box of test (target brand) 3 tests for $10...I couldn't get to the $ store. I don't want DH to have a heart attack so I wait until he is in bed. I go to the bathroom....I pee....I wait.....The conformation line appears.....I look and there is NOTHING in the results window!!! No - No + NOTHING!!! Oh, and I didn't pee in a cup so no more urine to use!!!

Oh well, off to bed.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

er.. is it a two line test instead of a plus/minus test? on the two line ones you'll only get the control line for a BFN

if it's a +/- test call the manufacturer and they should give you a refund of some kind.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok,







I swear I thought I bought a +/- test







but I bought the two line test!!







Don't mind me....I'm just a moron.....Thank you for pointing that out to me!!















just ignore me!!

I guess I have an answer to my original question then huh??


----------

